# Clarity ROM...



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

First rule of ROM club is, don't talk about ETAs...

But, is anyone else uber stoked for that?
Don't get me wrong...1.3 is amazing. I just get bored really quickly. 

Discuss.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

I am stripping 1.3 and building [D3]BLURR3D. No ETA, because who the hell knows what will happen ... but...



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Id face-kiss you if you lived closer...


----------



## Mattrleaf (Sep 22, 2011)

This will be MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

SO SWEET! I cant wait! V1.3 is running great!


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Well... Here goes the first flash of [D3]BLURR3D


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Well... Here goes the first flash of [D3]BLURR3D


what! where is that at


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

d3 im thinking droid3 .....is there a meaning to the name....my mind is going crazy


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

chefb said:


> d3 im thinking droid3 .....is there a meaning to the name....my mind is going crazy


D3 = DE like DEBLURRED


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

wow....i feel small ...some one give me some change to buy a clue.


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh shizzle!


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait to try it! I'm kings running my own Deblurred right now.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Liberty has an awesome test rom which is deblurred and is running way smooth. Not noticing any battery issues either.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm running it now..it is good but, I hate nightlies
Bat life is astounding on Liberty
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ttt, any updates on D3BLURRED?


----------

